# Morons breeding dogs



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I hate hate HATE it when people think that just because their dog is a purebred, they need to breed it at least once. Especially if the reason is to get back some of the money they paid for the dog. Or so they can get another dog of the same breed without having to pay for it. Oh trust me, you'll pay for it! 

I had a lady at work (I work at a vet clinic) tell mer her friends wanted her to breed her Doberman to their Doberman so they could get another Doberman without having to pay another "whopping" $500 for it. I was then horrified that these people thought that was A) a legitimate reason to ever breed a dog, especially to hers which was a pretty poor example of the breed as far as conformation, temperament, and possibly health were concerned* B) a legitimate reason to breed considering her obvious lack of knowledge on the subjects of the above stated concerns, and C) they thought $500 was a lot of money for a Doberman when that's actually dirt cheap and very disconcerting. 

Hopefully after explaining all of the expenses involved in health testing, proper pregnancy care including emergencies, and raising puppies and possibly having 15 Doberman puppies running around her house for 2 months, I think I may have talked her out of it :biggrin:

I actually try to bring up these points to any uneducated idiot I talk to about potentially breeding their purebreds before doing extensive research on the risks, costs, health testing, and procedures involved. If they are a knowledgeable person doing things correctly, I tell them I appreciate their efforts to better the breed and find loving homes for their puppies. I'm not against ethical breeding in the slightest, it's the people who don't know what they're doing and are just trying to make a buck or "teach their kids about the miracle of birth" (the worst reason ever) that really make me want to strangle them. 

*point of clarification: the Doberman mentioned above was already demonstrating signs of shyness, had pretty awful conformation, her mom was already fed up with the posting process of her cropped ears, I can't imagine how she'd feel about 8+ Doberman puppies running around her house with her three small children, and the puppy was already displaying symptoms of Von Willebrand Disease.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Idiots!! Good job!! People tell me all the time I should breed my Bulldog and I tell them they are nuts and they don't know anything about it. NO WAY!!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Every time I mentioned or mention, that I am planning on getting a male rotti to go with my becka I get the comment on breeding. I try and tell people I have no intention on breeding and they look at me as though I have two heads. Its as though people expect you to breed your dog. I tell them that there are more than enough good rotti breeders out there and I don't need to join their ranks.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Backyard breeders are horrible. You can find 1000's of them on petfinder.com. I agree that breeding should be left to the reputable professionals. They do breed specific health testing, needed to properly match breeding mates. The proof that this works, is backyard breeders end up with so many health problems. My dog is a purebreed, but I rescued him. I actually rescued him through his breed rescue, so I know he's a purebreed. I actually know the breeder. I went with recue, because I didn't need a show, agility or working dog. Pet quality is a great way to go:smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

For some people its all about the MONEY! They dont think about who they hurt or what they are actually doing to the dogs themselves or potential puppy buyers. Sad but Money is the reason for so many choices!:frown:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I hear ya!
Most people, I think, don't have the slightest clue what goes into producing a sound, proper litter, let alone the risks involved! 
My family couldn't wrap their heads around why I would ever pay $1000 for a female dog, and NOT have a litter. (Annie)
Ummm, folks, because I can't afford a litter! lol.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

OMG people like that drive me insane! We had a client breed her dachshund, they wasn't going to pay for an emergency c-section that it needed. She wanted puppies because her dog was just so cute. Well her friend paid for the c-section, and then the owner kept & bred one of her puppies when she was like 10 months old...guess who needed a c-section? DRIVES ME BATTY!


----------



## pittymama (Dec 9, 2010)

as far as i'm concerned, *no one* should be breeding. clearly we have an over abundance of dogs in this country and not enough homes. why would any intelligent self proclaimed 'dog lover' ever bring even one more dog into this world when hundreds of thousands die daily? 

it's just a matter of supply and demand...heartbreaking, basic math. though of course, a dog is certainly not a commodity as so many seem to treat them. :frown:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

pittymama said:


> as far as i'm concerned, *no one* should be breeding. clearly we have an over abundance of dogs in this country and not enough homes. why would any intelligent self proclaimed 'dog lover' ever bring even one more dog into this world when hundreds of thousands die daily?
> 
> it's just a matter of supply and demand...heartbreaking, basic math. though of course, a dog is certainly not a commodity as so many seem to treat them. :frown:


I see both sides of the argument, however, I am of the opinion that ethical, responsible breeding is essential in the longevity, health, and mere existence of dogs. 
Furthermore, ethical breeders for the most part do NOT contribute to the overpopulation problem. *Most* of the dogs in shelters do not come from what I would consider to be ethical breeders. I will give it to you that there's nothing a breeder can do, aside from have it in contract, to ensure 150% that their pups will never end up homeless.
There is always the argument that for every dog purchased from a breeder, a shelter dog is put down. That's just not so. I, for one, only have about 4 or 5 breeds I'd ever even begin to consider owning. This is because I am very particular about the pets I have in my life. I live a certain lifestyle. I do certain things. I go certain places. I want a dog that will fit into said lifestyle. By having well defined breeds, one is able to do breed research, find good breeders, breeding to standard, and are therefore more likely to find the pet that best fits into their lifestyle, therefore are more likely to KEEP said pet. 
If everyone stopped breeding, there would BE no more dogs. Even if everyone stopped breeding for any amount of time longer than 4 or so years, this generation of puppies would be too old to safely continue on their lines for the sake of their breed. 
I by NO means have anything against mutts. Best dog I've ever had was a mutt. But I have an appreciation for purebred dogs, and what ethical breeding does to the canine population. If I went to my shelter right NOW (well, okay, yesterday was the last time I was there.) I'd have very few breeds to select from. Pit. lab. Chi. Some random mixes. Well, NONE of those are a fit for my lifestyle. There are a lot of breeds I love, but couldn't live with. 
I'm damn glad there are plenty of ETHICAL Boxer and Dane breeders out there, doing their part to produce healthy, sound puppies, taking the time to place them, so I can get a dog that best suits MY family.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I have to agree with CorgiPaws on the ethical breeding thing. If ethical breeders stopped breeding their dogs, then there would no longer be purebred, quality, healthy dogs in this world. I wish that there were more laws that were upheld to a higher degree against breeding dogs. I mean, there's laws here where you have to have a license, but nobody ever checks...nobody ever calls.

Today, I was driving behind this car that had painted on their back window about bull mastiff puppies. I seriously felt like calling the number and calling them out for breeding their dogs and how wrong it is to do so. -.-


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I think everyone above is correct in their own sense. But for me... rescuing will always be the way to go. I have what most consider a "rare" breed (I kind of disagree with the amount of Catahoulas I have seen in shelters these days) and they were both on their last day at animal services. It is true that lots of rescue dogs come with their own issues, but for me, working through those issues not only brings my dog and I closer, but it inevitably saves their life (most people dont want to have to "work" on their dog). 

However, I can totally understand why someone would like to get a purebred dog from a breeder with the temperament, exercise needs, size, etc that fits into their lifestyle. It's a bit more... predictable, I guess is the word? Either way, a good dog owner is a good dog owner, and that I can respect.  

But I would like to encourage that if anybody hasn't already, rescue at least one dog in your lifetime. That dog could be the best dog you've ever had.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Yep, I have a white Boxer, now temperament, conformation (minus the white), he's wonderful, however he does have allergies (some say no breed some say okay to breed), but...he's WHITE and it's unethical to breed white Boxers! I had him at our community Christmas party and I had a guy ask me if we could breed him with his flashy fawn female....REALLY? Luckily he's been neutered since he was 6 months old (he's 3 1/2 years now) so that was an easy no LoL. But seriously? Just because he's sweet, cute, and friendly doesn't mean we should breed him!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I have 7 cats and 2 dogs, worked with a rescue to help find homes for about 15 other cats all because of irresponsible people and irresponsible "breeders". Not everyone breeds just because the dog is a pure bred. A lot of people breed, at least in this backwards city, because they think they'll make money. Our city's CraigsList is filled to the gills with ads about puppies and kittens, not even pure bred, because of people who want to make a quick buck instead of going out and earning an honest days living.

Quite often what happens is they breed the cat or dog, get overwhelmed and toss those animals out in the wilderness, (in this case the Everglades...GREAT place for a young animal! Idiots!), or in the streets. Many of these animals die and the ones that don't, become feral and have more kittens and puppies who grow and have more kittens and puppies who grow and have more kittens and puppies.....

I really don't like the government being all up in my business, the less the better but in this case, I think it should be regulated somehow. If you are not a reputable, honest, ethical breeder, you should not be allowed to breed. At. All. Every animal from a shelter, pet store, neighbor should have to be fixed before adoption unless you are the aforementioned reputable breeder. It is seriously out of control.


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

I too believe that breeding should ONLY be done by reputable breeders. 

I have an intact male boxer that people stop and ask if I stud out. I often smile and tell then they could not afford his stud fee (he is not being bred, or will be bred). Let's look at what it costs to "own" a stud dog.

Cost of dog from well researched long lived lines: $2,000
Heart Holter (needs to be done annually): $500
Echo done around 1-2 years of age: $300
Thyroid test (done annually): $130
OFA test for HD: $500

Not to mention the cost of feeding, vaccinations, training, and showing said dog to his championship (one weekend of showing was $180 for the shows, another $140 for the hotel, $100 in gas, and food costs, another $80 for his titles)... 

People do not understand how expensive it is to produce well bred animals. It is not a matter of throwing two dogs into the back yard and seeing what they produce! 

Oh, and kudos to all who rescue. I have nothing against it, but would rather know and understand what traits and temperament to expect from the dog I own.


----------

